# MAC - Style Warriors Swatches - May 09



## MAC_Whore (Jan 26, 2009)

Place all your *Style Warriors* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Style Warriors* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Style Warriors* colour story thread.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

Vibrant Grape e/s in daylight


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tempting vs. Bronze vs. Satin Taupe




Bronze vs. Tempting vs. Satin Taupe





Bronze and tempting look different in their pans but on my NW15 skin they look very similar.

Vibrant Grape vs. Parfait Amour





Vibrant Grape, a true magenta color


----------



## lara (Feb 2, 2009)

*Refined Golden *bronzer.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 3, 2009)

No Flash:





w/ Flash:


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 25, 2009)

l to r: Refined Golden Bronzer, Solar Riche Bronzer





Refined Golden





Solar Riche





Eversun Beauty Powder Blush





Tempting Eyeshadow





l to r: Tempting, Eversun BPB, Refined Golden, Solar Riche Bronzing Powders


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 28, 2009)

In daylight

Tempting eyeshadow


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 28, 2009)

*NC-44 skin*

NC-44 SKIN



**clickable pics**


*Vibrant Grape e/s*






*Tempting e/s*






*Comparison of Vibrant Grape e/s and MUFE #92*




....not the same!!!


----------



## lara (Feb 28, 2009)

*Vibrant Grape* e/s





*Vibrant Grape*, Gesso.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 4, 2009)

Swatches of Tempting on deep skin tones:


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's the pics of Impassioned Solar Bits! Please bear with me as i have never done swatches for Specktra before & i have a crappy camera but hopefully it will give you guys a good idea & sneak peek of what it looks like!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 7, 2009)

here are some swatches of Vibrant Grape e/s and Tempting e/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Theres also a comparison of Tempting with Woodwinked. All of these are swatched over primer. 

**clickable pics!**


----------



## Amaia (Mar 10, 2009)

In daylight!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 10, 2009)

*Eversun* - Neutral peach bronze with gold pearl 
*Nuance* - Mid-tone peach with gold pearl
*Spaced Out* - shimmery peach

*Overrall:* out of the three blushes nuance and spaced out looks pretty similar, but spaced out is much cooler.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

*Thank you Erin!!*


----------



## zerin (Apr 6, 2009)

​ 



​


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 11, 2009)

TEMPTING E/S on NW25 skin:







Refined Golden Bronzer on NW25:


----------



## iheartmakeup (Apr 18, 2009)

style warriors swatches!

I have eversun & tempting somewhere but forgot to take pics since they're old!

the pics are taken indoors since it's night time. skin is pale, usually about or paler than NW15 for reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




packaging!





L-R bright future, soft force, night manoeuvres, on a mission





top-bottom bright future, soft force, night manoeuvres, on a mission










up close of bright future & soft force





the e/s on my eye!





I'll try and do some comparison pics tomorrow


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2009)

Bronzer *Refined Golden*


----------



## iheartmakeup (Apr 26, 2009)

blush swatches- I posted this in the discussion thread but thought I'd post it here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





L -R: fab, x rocks, on a mission, afterdusk, nars sin, solid side of hot planet, solid side of grand duo.


----------



## kyoto (Apr 30, 2009)

Impassioned Solar Bits on NC50 skin.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 6, 2009)

Swatches Courtesy of the beautiful & Lovely Erine1881



















One Coat n/l


----------



## Brie (May 6, 2009)

TRIBALIST LIPSTICK

(I'm usually between 20-25 skintone)

No lip liner or anything


----------



## juicy415 (May 9, 2009)

Source:MAC Style Warriors Exclusive Temptalia Sneak Peek Part 2





_Pink Rebel Lustre Drops, Lipsticks x2, Style Warrior Lipglass, Vibrant Grape Eyeshadow





Pink Rebel Lustre Drops, Style Warrior Lipglass, Brave New Bronze Lipstick, Purple Rite Lipstick, Vibrant Grape Eyeshadow (bottom right)





__Purple Rite Lipstick, Brave New Bronze Lipstick_







Vibrant Grape Eyeshadow





[/i] _Style Warrior Lipglass







_ _Purple Rite Lipstick_*





*_Brave New Bronze Lipstick_


----------



## AngelBunny (May 9, 2009)

all swatches on NC15 skin


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 12, 2009)

over bare study PP

top- night maneouvres e/s
bottom- buckwheat e/s


----------



## Prototype83 (May 12, 2009)

These are all on NW45/NW50 skin






Purple Rite l/s:





1st Row:  Purple Rite, Soft Force
2nd Row: Tribalist, Bright Future
3rd Row:  Brave New Bronze, Night Maneuvers





(compared to similar shades)
1st Row:  Vanilla e/s vs. Soft Force vs. Femme-Fi
2nd Row:  Kirsch Mattene vs. Tribalist, Bright Future vs. Bright Sunshine (Pro)
3rd Row:  Magnetic Fields vs. Night Maneuvers vs. Dark Edge


----------



## Yushimi (May 13, 2009)

*All re-sized for you girls/guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

I'll post swatches once I feel better and start wearing these lolz!! Gimme a couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like...Friday? **I'll try and get it by Thursday, totally depends on my health lolz**

Before opening:





Packages all opened: 





Bright Future:





Solar Riche:





Gold Rebel l/g:





Gold Rebel l/g VS Sunsational l/s:





Sunsational l/s VS Purple Rite l/s:





Violet Fire:


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 13, 2009)

NC-44 skin


**clickable pics**


*Eyeshadows*






*Lipsticks and Lipglasses*


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 13, 2009)

Here are some Style Warrior Swatches. There is a link to the larger version of the picture below to see the colors better






Larger Image
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...Swatches-1.jpg

Small pic and link to bigger picture below it




http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k.../SWLippies.jpg


----------



## dreamer246 (May 14, 2009)

Not the best of pictures, but use them for comparison basis:

Sunbasque (Sheertone Shimmer) - Eversun BPB











I think the very obvious difference is that Sunbasque is glittery and has a sheen to it whereas Eversun is rather matte.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 14, 2009)

NC-44 skin

**clickable pics**


*Purple Rite l/s and On A Mission on cheeks*






*Brave New Bronze l/*s





*Brave New Bronze l/s and Gold Rebel l/g*


----------



## blinkymei (May 14, 2009)

Asian, NC 25 Indoor Lightening (sorry)... no flashes because my camera is wacko

Behold the collection with stock behind it... it was beautiful 
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...DSC00018-1.jpg

The Lipglosses





Only Impassioned solarbits... it looks like pigment almost




Swatched... is darker in IRL





Nailpolish




Mercernary swatched... is a darker antique-y color IRL (this pic is the only one in natural light, please excuse the smudge)





Eversun & On the Mission BPB





Eyeshadows, each swatched twice except for Night Maneuvers





Lustredrops blended very well





Brave New Bronze l/s & some random comparsions... I think Honeylust is actually honeylove lol, it's matte of course compared to BNB


----------



## hawaii02 (May 14, 2009)

This picture is not great because I was late for an appt. But-from bottom

Vibrant Grape
Bright Future
Sunsational l/s 
Purple Rite l/s
On a Mission (top)


----------



## TISH1124 (May 15, 2009)

Sorry guys my camera did not pick up Sensational it was so light and sheer against the white paper
Purple Rite (Frost ...More like a Lustre/Glaze)
Brave New Bronze (satin)
revlon Matte "Mauve it Over"

These swatches were not planned...the reason they look so crappy!!

Indoor Lighting 









Outdoor Lighting 




t-b On a Mission, Tribalist l/s, Style warrior l/g


----------



## erine1881 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## purplerinne (May 15, 2009)

I was able to try Purple Rite and Fierce and Fabulous at the counter. I am an NC40 for reference


----------



## aiwoxx (May 15, 2009)

​ 
All swatched on NC30 skin.
​ 



















Swatched on very pigmented lips








































Mercenary Nail Polish





Violet Fire Nail Polish​


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 16, 2009)

swatches for style warriors! i didnt get to swatch the last solar bits though (scatterrays), and sunsational really doesnt show up well on my skin so thats why it looks kinda weird in the photo (i know it doesnt look like anything is there) - even though i went over it about three times but oh well i tried. 

enjoy!

**click for pics**


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 16, 2009)

Comparison of Brave New Bronze l/s and 4N l/s








Sunsational l/s (flash) please excuse the lips hairs....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sunsational l/s (without flash)


----------



## KarlaSugar (May 18, 2009)




----------



## bis (May 20, 2009)

on NC20ish biergarden-tan in daylight


----------



## kyoto (May 21, 2009)

Top to bottom, left to right:  Fierce & Fabulous, Gold Rebel, Bright Future, Vibrant Grape, Brave New Bronze, Purple Rite and On a Mission.


----------



## soco210 (May 21, 2009)

Violet Fire - 4 coats


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 21, 2009)

Solar Riche


----------



## kyoto (May 22, 2009)

Lustre Drops - Pink Rebel and Bronze Hero


----------



## shimmergrass (May 22, 2009)

Beauty Powder blush "On a mission"
FYI: My skin tone is NC40


----------



## Blushbaby (May 22, 2009)

L'oreal hip duo in Flamboyant - dupe for MAC Bright Future/Vibrant Grape. NC50 skin.


----------



## ashpardesi (May 22, 2009)

........


----------



## carandru (May 22, 2009)

Side by side  swatches of the HIP duo and the SW goods (as suggested by Blushbaby)
L to R: Bright Future, H.I.P. Flamboyant duo, Vibrant grape





SW vibrant grape and Bright Future on the left, H.I.P flamboyant duo colors on the right




(indoor, no flash)




(sunlight)

The colors aren't exact (particularly the purples), but damnit they are close enough!!!


----------



## Ernie (May 23, 2009)

Lush N Lilac lipliner and Purple Rite l/s




Same as above with snowscene lipglass over it.




Soft Force, Bright Future, Vibrant Grape and Night Maneuvers e/s and Graphic Brown fluidline.




Cheeks~ Pink Rebel lustre drops, On A Mission BPB and Perfect Topping MSF.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 23, 2009)

Mercenary on my little fingers


----------



## shimmergrass (May 23, 2009)

Lustre Drops


----------



## Ernie (May 24, 2009)

Brave New Bronze




Soft Force, Tempting, and Bright Future shadows with Impassioned solar bits as liner.








Cheeks~Eversun BPB and Refined MSF




Brave New Bronze with Gold Rebel lipglass


----------



## Yushimi (May 25, 2009)

Violet Fire (excuse the chipped middle finger lolz)

They're all 4 coaters except for the middle finger and thumb. Middle finger = 5 coats. Thumb = 3 coats lolz I was experimenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But in pictures they all kinda look the same


----------



## AddictoLipstick (May 25, 2009)

Mac Style Warrior Packing and *Style Warrior Nail Swatches* *of Violet Fire, Mercenary (shown on nails,) and Peaceable

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...hes-review.jpg

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...es-review5.jpg

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...-review-10.jpg

**Style Warrior lipstick and Lipgloss swatches* o*f Brave New Bronze, Purple Rite and Gold Rebel. 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...-review-11.jpg

**Style Warrior Luster Drop Swatch* *Bronze Hero *

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...-review-13.jpg


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (May 26, 2009)

sorry, no foundation or anything on and i was miles away from the mirror when applying the lip stuff (as you could probably tell), but yes here is what i have. hope this helps 

[eyeshadows]





[lipsticks]




















[lip glasses]


----------



## Half N Half (May 26, 2009)




----------



## chrissuen (May 27, 2009)

Mercenary, 2 coats


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 28, 2009)

So I've been meaning to swatch my lippies for all you lovely beauties. Here are my swatches for my NC40-42. Enjoy!






Brave New Bronze and Purple Rite w/o flash







Brave New Bronze and Purple Rite with flash






Brave New Bronze






Purple Rite 

I guess that's all for now since I couldn't afford the other things that I like but it's ok these were the only things that caught my attention.


----------



## dreamer246 (May 28, 2009)

*Sunsational* - *Gold Rebel* - Miss Dynamite d/g










Lavender Whip - Mega Lipgelee - Frozen Dream l/g - *Purple Rite* - Magnetique l/g - Pomposity - Date Night d/g - Tender Tryst c-thru lip color





*Sunsational* - *Gold Rebel* - Miss Dynamite
Lavender Whip - Mega - Frozen Dream
*Purple Rite* - Magnetique - Pomposity
Date Night - Tender Tryst





All together once more (Rotated 45degree anti-clockwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):


----------



## soco210 (May 28, 2009)

Mercenary


----------



## Yushimi (May 28, 2009)

2 coats Mercenary

*CLICKABLE
*


----------



## luhly4 (May 28, 2009)

-----





*brave new bronze* lipstick


----------



## *neerja* (May 28, 2009)

Swatches on NC 35-40 skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Brave New Bronze





Sun rush lustre drops, Bright Future Eyeshadow, Brave New Bronze lipstick





Brave New Bronze + Bare Necessity Dazzleglass


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 28, 2009)

*Eversun*





*Fun & Games and Eversun
*





*Brand New Bronze





**Brand New Bronze





Brand New Bronze and Sugar Trance l/g





Eversun on the cheeks and Brand New Bronze on the lips





Eversun on the cheeks and Brand New Bronze with Sugar Trance on the lips




*


----------



## blowyourmind (May 28, 2009)

Bright Future e/s, Bronzescape solar bits, Brave New Bronze l/s





Brave New Bronze l/s


----------



## Forever (May 29, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## starberry28 (May 30, 2009)

Brave New Bronze w/ clear gloss


----------



## Bluebell (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2009)

*On A Mission, Eversun, Vibrant Grape, Bright Future, Purple Rite
Solar Riche, Fierce & Fabulous, Liberated*






*Sunbasque, Eversun*






*Flirt & Tease, On A Mission, Blooming, X-Rocks, Stark Naked*






*Solar Riche, Refined Golden
*





*Going Bananas, Chrome Yellow, Bright Future
*


----------



## zumzum (May 31, 2009)

Solar bits product pics from Europe before the official release date


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 31, 2009)

Purple Rite Lipstick and Liberated Lipglass on NW15:

With Flash:





Natural Light:


----------



## Iffath (May 31, 2009)

Eversun
  Peaceable


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 1, 2009)

Here are my swatches! 





















Stark Naked VS On A Mission










I think I like On A Mission better. Even though I love the gold in Stark Naked.


----------



## Half N Half (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## shimmergrass (Jun 3, 2009)

eyeshadow swatches on NC40


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 5, 2009)

Nail Lacquer - Mercenery
two coats


In daylight








In sunlight


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 7, 2009)

In daylight


Eyeshadow - Bright Future










Clarins - Mono Couleur 13 Sunny Yellow
MAC - Going Bananas, Bright Sunshine (Pro), Bright Future








On NC15 and the Artdeco Eyeshadow Base

Eyeshadows
Clarins - Mono Couleur 13 Sunny Yellow;
MAC - Going Bananas, Bright Sunshine (Pro), Bright Future

Bronzer
Refined Golden









Going Bananas, Bright Sunshine, Bright Future









Bronzer - Refined Golden









Lipstick - Purple Rite









Beauty Powder Blush - On a Mission









Beauty Powder Blush - Eversun









Solar Bits - Impassioned


----------



## PinkPearl (Jun 9, 2009)

Late to the party, but here we go anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Liberated lipglass, Pink rebel lustre drop, Mercenary nail polish





Liberated lipglass, Pink rebel lustre drop (top-unblended, bottom-blended)





On a Mission BPB









Gentle mineralize blush, On a mission BPB


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 14, 2009)

On paler than NW 15 skin, natural lighting, no flash, no base.



*Bright Future* eyeshadow












*Gold Rebel* lipglass







*Purple Rite* lipstick












left: *Purple Rite* right: *Little VI* lustreglass





Top: *Gold Rebel* 
Bottom: *Purple Rite*






*Mercenary* nail lacquer


----------



## caramel_geek (Jun 15, 2009)

All photos taken indoors by the window with natural light. No flash. NC20-25.


----------



## jmthinksimsexy (Jun 15, 2009)

MAC STYLE WARRIORS 2009 COLLECTION
- lipsticks 
- lipglasses
- lustre drops
- solar bits
- eyeshadows


NC37 skin / no base / taken with flash =)




Swatched straight out from the MAC Counters in Selfridges, LONDON.






L-R: *Tempting* (permanent)
*Vibrant Grape* (pro)
*Soft Force* (LE)
*Bright Future* (pro)
* Night Manoeuvers* (LE)






L-R :

Solar bits: *Bronzescape* & *Scatterrays*

Lustre Drops: *Pink Rebel* & *Sun Rush*






Lipsticks: *Purple Rite* & *Brave New Bronze*
Lipglasses: *Liberated* & *Gold Rebel*


----------



## heygirlhey698 (Jun 15, 2009)

Pink Rebel Lustre Drops


----------



## fets (Jun 16, 2009)

Lipsticks with Flash:





Swatch without flash:


----------



## caramel_geek (Jun 16, 2009)

Comparison of *On A Mission* with other MAC blushes.

Indoor lighting. No Flash. NC20-25.


----------



## rocketqueen (Jun 16, 2009)

Scatterays, Bronzescape, Impassioned Solar Bits
Sun Rush + Pink Rebel Lustre Drops


----------



## caramel_geek (Jun 20, 2009)

A comparison of *Bright Future* with Gorgeous Gold

Taken indoors, by the window with natural light, no flash, nc20-25


----------



## caramel_geek (Jun 20, 2009)

Comparison between *Bright Future* and Golden Lemon pigment.

Applied dry. Indoor lighting, no flash, nc20-25


----------



## Purity (Jun 21, 2009)

Late to the party, allthough we didn't get the collection over here until a week ago so I guess I'm excused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Refined Golden Bronzer






Eversun BPB






On A Mission BPB






Refined Golden, Eversun, On A Mission






Bright Future eyeshadow






Tempting eyeshadow






Vibrant Grape, Bright Future, Tempting






Sun Rush & Pink Rebel lustre Drops






Pink Rebel Lustre Drops






Sun Rush Lustre Drops






Gold Rebel lipglass






Sunsational Lipstick






Purple Rite Lipstick






Gold Rebel, Sunsational, Purple Rite






Gold Rebel Lipglass






Sunsational Lipstick






Purple Rite lipstick






Sunsational Lipstick + Gold Rebel lipglass






Purple Rite + Sunsational lipstick






Purple Rite lipstick + Funtabulous dazzleglass


----------



## Rouaa (Jun 22, 2009)

Also late and just like Purity, we didn't get the collection that long ago... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the Lustre Drops are swatched on the inside of my arm. A pale place.


----------



## lushious_lips (Jun 29, 2009)

http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/002-2.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/004-2.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/007-1.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...2009/009-1.jpg


----------



## marce89 (Aug 10, 2009)

Brave New Bronze - Sunsational - Purple Rite - Tribalist 





Gold Rebel - Liberated - Fierce & Fabulous - Style Warrior





Dazzlelight (they replaced Soft Force with this) -.Bright Future - Vibrant Grape- Tempting -Night Manouvres






On A Mission - Eversun





Scatterrays - Impassioned - Bronzescape





 Pink Rebel - Bronze Hero - Sun Rush





Mercenary - Violet Fire - Peaceable​


----------



## NAnNightCut (Aug 28, 2009)

soft force e/s





vibrant grape e/s





gold rebel l/g





fierce & fabulous l/g





solar riche bronzing powder


----------



## glowingface (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

Brave New Bronze on NW15 skin


----------

